# Star Trek, Star Wars, or Stargate?



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Stargate Universe will always have a special place in my tv-heart. <3


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


>


People forget that the Stormtroopers were told to miss.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I'll just leave this here...


A new novel says that Jar Jar was simply a puppet. People hated him for it anyway. He's pretty miserable when he.....dies.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> While I'm on this subject, I must mention: Star Trek deals with most of its problems in a single episode per problem (this gets old for me fairly quickly)


Have you tried DS9? Some Trekkies don't like it because of the story arcs. 

DS9 and B5 were pitched and produced at the same time.

Is This the Smoking Gun Proving Deep Space Nine Ripped Off Babylon 5? | Tor.com


----------



## ryukku (Jul 4, 2017)

Star Wars


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Oooh, tough question.

I love Star Wars. Stargate comes secondly and I've never really been interested in Star Trek xD


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Seems like a good thread to leave this.






I love this movie.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Mick Travis said:


> Have you tried DS9? Some Trekkies don't like it because of the story arcs.
> 
> DS9 and B5 were pitched and produced at the same time.
> 
> Is This the Smoking Gun Proving Deep Space Nine Ripped Off Babylon 5? | Tor.com


Ages ago I saw some of it, but not all. I'm interested in seeing it from start to finish when I get a chance to.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Mick Travis said:


> A new novel says that Jar Jar was simply a puppet. People hated him for it anyway. He's pretty miserable when he.....dies.


Hmm...It's so much more interesting if he is the villain ~ it would almost make episodes 1, 2 and 3 bearable. Ah well, leave Star Wars to the Star Wars fans.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lelila said:


> I'm really surprised that in a forum with _so many NTs_ this poll has not be made. Really ya'll, you're falling down on the job! :exterminate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with your ranking. I eagerly awaited the original Star Wars release in '77 as a 21 year old college senior, and enjoyed every bit of it, but The Empire Strikes Back was disappointing to me and I have not watched a single Star Wars movie since.

On the other hand, I've been an avid viewer of all the Trek series and movies and have especially loved everything Stargate.


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

1/Star Trek 
2/Star Wars
3/Stargate


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The original Star Trek was canceled in 1969 and immediately started airing as reruns. I was born in 1967, so I watched ST:TOS in syndication. Lots of kids did. In 1974, Mego sold figures to us for a show that had been canceled 5 years earlier.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Star Wars, though it's more "high fantasy in space" than "sci-fi."

Don't care for Star Trek. I know it's suppose to be a thing INTJs like, but I find it frequently dry, myopic and pretentious.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

deviants said:


> Never saw Stargate.
> I love Star Wars and Star Trek, but still prefer Star Wars.


You should. Stargate was quite well-written and it and its spinoff Stargate Atlantis were quite the long runners. Too bad SG Universe got screwed over and then killed off by the executives though.


He's a Superhero! said:


> Hmm...It's so much more interesting if he is the villain ~ it would almost make episodes 1, 2 and 3 bearable. Ah well, leave Star Wars to the Star Wars fans.


Ever heard of the Darth Jar Jar theory? It makes the prequels a fair bit better IMO.


Mick Travis said:


> Seems like a good thread to leave this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> People forget that the Stormtroopers were told to miss.


That's what a lot of people forgot. Vader wanted to let the main characters get away so he could find the Yavin base.

The stormtroopers are lot more competent in the books and in other fictional sources (i.e. video games, Rogue One, etc).


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Taciterse said:


> Star Wars, though it's more "high fantasy in space" than "sci-fi."
> 
> Don't care for Star Trek. I know it's suppose to be a thing INTJs like, but I find it frequently dry, myopic and pretentious.


If you don't like the pretentious-ness of Star Trek, watch the series Deep Space Nine. The characters in that series deconstruct the Federation hard.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

knife said:


> Ever heard of the Darth Jar Jar theory? It makes the prequels a fair bit better IMO.


It was officially confirmed to be false, so they spoiled something that would have actually been a cool twist.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Tropes said:


> In that case, that's an opportunity for hours of enjoyment you have on your hands right now, the reimagined BSG series was really well done, and I highly it to anyone who enjoys a good military space opera.
> 
> The current slim pickings of Dark Matter and KillJoys isn't really living up to the qualities of such shows, the only good thing on for sci-fi lovers right now is The Expanse, but it's too early in the plot to compare it to the classics. What do you think of the upcoming Star Trek series?


You're vastly underrating the Expanse, its writing and worldbuilding are absolutely top-notch. But it is a hard universe, and those aren't the space opera's natural setting.

And the Trek franchise is really pinning its hopes on Discovery's success, no?


----------

